

HTML5 Last Call? - telemachos
http://www.w3.org/2002/09/wbs/40318/html5-last-call-poll/results

======
mildweed

      Tab Atkins Jr.
      Yes
      I don't think that the existing W3C process is actually useful for HTML, but if we're playing this game, then it's better for it to be published than not.

------
protomyth
Any idea where the browser vendor's people came down on this one?

~~~
timdorr
There were only 2 No's. One from Daniel Glazman of Mozilla, and one from
Julian Reschke, who doesn't appear to be associated with any browser vendors.

Abstains came from Antonio Tapiador a Ph.D student, Danny Ayers of Talis, and
Karl Dubost of Opera Software.

~~~
gkoberger
Daniel Glazman doesn't work at Mozilla; he's a contributor who used to work at
Netscape on Mozilla when Mozilla was the codename for their browser.

------
windsurfer
Would this mean a feature freeze on HTML5?

